# NPR Poll about Arming Teachers



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Let Teachers Carry Guns? Some State Lawmakers Say Yes : The Two-Way : NPR

I think this is a topic that really needs to be discussed by the public. There is growing support, even among politicians in regards to arming teachers. I also read an article where one city already took action and is going to let teachers with ccw's carry on school grounds. Wish I could remember where I read that.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Forgot to add, the poll right now is 35% yes, 65% no. But of course, it's NPR, which tends to lean to the left.


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't trust polls like that.. thay can be easily skewed. I voted in this one three times... just as an example. (And yeah, it* IS *NPR...)


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

LOL. I obviously voted yes, but this forum is skewed very right, so that's no surprise


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

preppermama said:


> LOL. I obviously voted yes, but this forum is skewed very right, so that's no surprise


Give it time. The other forum I frequent has quite a few liberals on there who are preppers. Conversations can get very heated and interesting. Surprisingly, they have been very quiet about all the gun ban talk. Before the incident last week, they were defending Obummer with vigor how he and the left would not be pursuing any new gun bans or legislation. Anyway, give it time here. This is a new forum still, more and more people will find it and the libs will eventually come in here and argue and defend the leftists to the death. And they will tell everyone on here how wrong they are, how narrow minded they are and how racist they are, even if they are not.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Id hate to see us infitrated by people that share opposite views as us. I dont come here to debate but to share with like minded people. A little debate is fun but when it comes to it this is my safeplace.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Id hate to see us infitrated by people that share opposite views as us. I dont come here to debate but to share with like minded people. A little debate is fun but when it comes to it this is my safeplace.


It's unfortunate that people can't agree to disagree. They start name calling and acting like children throwing a fit. I don't mind others who have different political views. I just expect them to understand that I have my views, and they aren't changing them. I don't mind a healthy and informative debate. But people on forums anymore take it way too far and its too bad. And even more disturbing they can't even see how this administration is hurting our nation. Libs just turn a blinds eye to it and say "all is well, nothing to see here. Move along."


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

Let's say, Obama has an assault weapons gun ban (including weapons with the capacity of 10 rds or more) with the exclusion of police, military, and teachers. "The teachers need guns with high capacity, to match the criminals,, to protect the kids", (like the cops need assault weapons to protect against the criminals).

Well, I have kids too...what is the number of kids in your house or business to "Earn" you a permit?

There are a lot of teachers that don't what to handle a weapon. Do you make them? Do you post a cop, or the Nation Guard? You know the crazies will still have weapons.

-But maybe a security type of jury duty.... You get your letter in the mail,

*"It is your turn to serve,,,,to protect the kids".*


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> Forgot to add, the poll right now is 35% yes, 65% no. But of course, it's NPR, which tends to lean to the left.


Thank you for the link. I have passed it on to a more patrotic and less ignorant audience.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

ibewbull said:


> Thank you for the link. I have passed it on to a more patrotic and less ignorant audience.


That's great. I'm trying to get it out to as many people as I can as well.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> Let's say, Obama has an assault weapons gun ban (including weapons with the capacity of 10 rds or more) with the exclusion of police, military, and teachers. "The teachers need guns with high capacity, to match the criminals,, to protect the kids", (like the cops need assault weapons to protect against the criminals).
> 
> Well, I have kids too...what is the number of kids in your house or business to "Earn" you a permit?
> 
> ...


I know a lot of teachers who were veterans and also hunt and carry off school property with a CCL. Yes there are those who are not willing to shoot , carry or otherwise stand up for their rights. I was married to one for 18 years. Unfortunatly the staff at the universities is inflitrated by the old hippies of the 70s. So the leftist mentality is there.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Yup. And they rely on their "signs" to keep trouble at bay. It can't happen here, we have a sign up that say's "no weapons allowed on premise". All is well. Wish the libs would figure out why all these mass shootings keep happening in "gun free" zones. You don't ever hear of a mass shooting at a gun range. Gee, I wonder why. And what's also disappointing is the main stream media is talking very little about the guy with a conceal carry at the mall in Oregon who returned fire and most likely thwarted an even bigger catastrophe. But of course, why would they want to promote someone doing something good with a gun.


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

Voted. It's currently 44% in favor of teachers carrying, 56% against. We're gaining.

Tim


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't take the poll however after teaching teachers to teach the software they teach in class I have to say they aren't police officers. Beside just over the last couple of years they seemed to have been treated as if they are lazy, over paid an plain replaceable. Now they want to put more responsibility on them. Please give me a break, folks. I suggest you go spend a day in one of the junior or senior high schools in the country as an observer. Probably them and the police are the most under paid people in our society.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

A hypothetical thought;

-A school must have 2/3 teachers with weapons training. Not just handgun training, but foreign and domestic weapons training, two weeks a year. They must know how to identify and operate all weapons. 

-Some teachers will opt-out. (they don't believe in guns)

-If a school does not have the required number of participants in the program, than the school must pay for added security. 

,,, just ideas....


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

Dunbar said:


> Let's say, Obama has an assault weapons gun ban (including weapons with the capacity of 10 rds or more) with the exclusion of police, military, and teachers. "The teachers need guns with high capacity, to match the criminals,, to protect the kids", (like the cops need assault weapons to protect against the criminals).
> 
> Well, I have kids too...what is the number of kids in your house or business to "Earn" you a permit?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

I have already pushed the sarcasm button... that's why I posted a facetious comment. Cops won't need anything but a baton and a badge.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I hear that the shooter had a row with some of his bullying teachers a few days before.
He had autistic symptoms which his daffy mother couldn't face, so she pressured him for years to be "normal", and ended up trying to get him put in an asylum.
No wonder he cracked under all that pressure, he must have thought the whole world hated him..
Instead of arming teachers, maybe they should be trained to spot and defuse possible future tragedies like this before they happen, by using the "weapons" of kindness and understanding towards troubled pupils..


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I hear that the shooter had a row with some of his bullying teachers a few days before.
> He had autistic symptoms which his daffy mother couldn't face, so she pressured him for years to be "normal", and ended up trying to get him put in an asylum.
> No wonder he cracked under all that pressure, he must have thought the whole world hated him..


They are reporting that he felt she loved the kids at the school more than him.


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

i say lets hire returning vets and let every parent pay him/her 1 doller a day 
this solves 2 problems unemployed vets, and school safty at no cost to taxpayers
D"


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I am a real advocate of this as well as homeschooling. There is this great site that can help there students advance at there own pace. I hope they get all the $$ they need to continue to grow and stick to there original mission.

https://www.khanacademy.org/

My only concern about teachers with CWP. Is that I dont want my child being taught by someone with a gun on there hip. Id prefer the CWP be for staff that are mainly outside the classroom. IE principal/vice principal/janitor. That way if they need to do stuff in a classroom they can use there walkies talkie let the other members of the response team know that they've locked there gun up in the school gun safe. That way are children don't have to feel being taught in a fear driven society. I would not have a problem in exceptional situations for a teacher that is highly qualified to have a concealed gun in the classroom. The parents of the in class teacher should be notified if there child will be in direct educational contact with a CWP packing teacher.The parents of children that are attending that teachers class would have the option of putting them in an alternative class that is identical in nature.

By using a less knee jerk reaction and some thoughtful solutions there are beautiful solutions to keeping our kids safe in school. Maybe we set up an anti bullying program using this approach as well.::saber::


----------



## TLock762x51 (Nov 14, 2012)

The poll is now closed. The final numbers:

_Should teachers who have "concealed weapons" permits be allowed to have guns in schools? (Closed)
Yes 57.74% (5,685 Clicks)

No 42.26% (4,161 Clicks) _

Tim


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> My only concern about teachers with CWP. Is that I dont want my child being taught by someone with a gun on there hip...


Maybe a poll question should be:-
If a mad gunman walked into your childs classroom and started shooting, would you prefer the teacher to be packing a gun, yes or no?

And another question:-
Would you rather spend Sunday at your child's funeral, or playing softball with them on the park because a teacher had blown the gunmans head off?


----------

